# salt for sheep



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

My local farm coop sells salt blocks for "cattle, goats, all livestock". They'd never heard of loose salt or a low copper salt mix for sheep. Does anyone know of an on-line supplier I can order from?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There are mineralized blocks for cattle goats and even horses but they're not for sheep. The blue blocks are just salt and are fine but loose blue salt is better. If you can find a bulk supplier of bagged salt for baking it will be good enough for the sheep. Shipping costs would be terrible on a 50 lb bag!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2002)

We've been using the yellow salt blocks that are just sulfur and salt, no copper. The sheep lick it from time to time. Plus there's the added benefit of sulfur repelling ticks.

CalfManna makes loose minerals for sheep and goats. See if your feed store can order some for you.


----------



## landlord (Sep 9, 2004)

Sheep should not have any copper. They store the copper and do not eliminate it from their bodies like beef do. I use loose salt mineral mixture because the block salt is hard on sheep teeth. The longer a sheep has her teeth the longer she is worth keeping. I use an old tire for the sheep mineral and hang it in a shed. The tire has two 2"x2" or two 2"x4" about 6"-8" and they are placed between the beads of the tire spaced about a foot apart and 1 or 2 screws through the tire into the lumber. I use a small chain to hang it on a post. 

Many western sheep have worn their teeth real short with seeking minerals from rocks.


----------



## landlord (Sep 9, 2004)

Ajaxlucy

Do you have any farm stores near you. (TSC, Fleet Farm, Big Bear, etc) They should have what you need if your coop does not.


----------



## lessard (Sep 21, 2004)

Here in Quebec, canada, the blue blocks are the one with copper, just make sure you read the label on the block it should tell what's inside. Maybe your Â«coopÂ» or store can order salt for your sheep, just ask them, maybe they where lazy to look in their distributors catalog...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I know Agriculture in Quebec is very different than the rest of N America but are you sure the blue blocks have copper? Winsor and Sifto are both sold here and both are copper free in the blue colour. They do have Cobalt in them. Great advice about reading the lables, the feed store staff in a lot of places should spend the time reading too!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Found some loose mineral for goat AND sheep. Thanks, all.


----------



## lessard (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello Ross
I have with me the label of the red Â«siftoÂ» salt. Ingredients are: salt, calcium iodate, ferric oxide (colouring). I do not find cobalt in the ingredient list??

Two differents clerk tell me that the blue salt have copper in it, but I have to admit I never read the label as it is them who give it to me! I assume it is sifto too? I will check next time I go there. I know for sure than the white block is only 100% pure iodized salt. I see too in a place where they have organic stuff for animal, a real block of sea salt straight from the wild! It was like a giant crystal of translucide grey, not a big white cube. Really beautiful, but obviously more expensive.

We should read again our label to be sure what we buy!!

I buy it in Ontario: I'm just at the border here, 1 minute walk. but Quebec have the same stuff. (less the dewormer...)

Marie


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Has anyone used water softener salt? How about salt made for ice cream machines?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I think they might choke on some of the water softener salts I've seen, is it iodized? I'm thinking not and they do need iodine. Same with ice cream salt to a lesser degree they need a fair amount of salt but they might over load on large crystals. Can't really say for sure on either except the part that they need iodine and feed salt is the common way to get it.


----------

